# NITELIFE SHOW ∙



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

just wanted to post this up for the homeboyz from NITELIFE C.C. there going to be having there show on the 3rd of june in santa barbra more info to come :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Dec 28 2006, 09:27 PM~6849228
> *just wanted to post this up for the homeboyz from NITELIFE C.C. there going to be having there show on the 3rd of june in santa barbra more info to come  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Dec 28 2006, 09:27 PM~6849228
> *just wanted to post this up for the homeboyz from NITELIFE C.C. there going to be having there show on the 3rd of june in santa barbra more info to come  :biggrin:
> *


HEY WERE SUPPOSE TO GET IN FREE JUNE 3RD CUZ OF WHAT HAPPENED.......BUT WE WILL BE THERE...THEE ARTISTICS B.C (ORANGE COUNTY)


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Big Danny and the Man Augie, you know that I will there in all my glory to party up. And you know who said it...
Victor "The Trophy Guy" said it....

It's on my calendar...


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Big Danny and the Man Augie, you know that I will there in all my glory to party up. And you know who said it...
Victor "The Trophy Guy" said it....

It's on my calendar...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

:thumbsup: 
Aiways in tha house!!


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

bump


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## ~MONCHIS 805 CALI~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 28 2006, 09:11 PM~6849599
> *HEY WERE SUPPOSE TO GET IN FREE JUNE 3RD CUZ OF WHAT HAPPENED.......BUT WE WILL BE THERE...THEE ARTISTICS B.C (ORANGE COUNTY)
> *


Fuck yeah!!!! Lompoc Chapter is gonna be ther for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! uffin: uffin:


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

THEE ARTISTICS VENTURA COUNTY 
ORANGE VOUNTY 
LOS ANGELES COUNTY 
N LOMPOC CHAPTER 
WILL ALL BE THERE TO ATTEND THIS SHOW


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ttt for nite life


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 17 2007, 09:54 AM~7011449
> *ttt for nite life
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

THE MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*You can count on TECHNIQUES being there.*


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

june 3rd thats the same day as LRM IN SAN DIEGO . :uh:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOODRCH_@Jan 30 2007, 06:44 PM~7132988
> *june 3rd thats the same day as LRM IN SAN DIEGO  .  :uh:
> *


yup.....well see how things work out.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Jan 30 2007, 07:56 PM~7133089
> *yup.....well see how things work out.
> *


Very good show , great atmosphere


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:36 PM~7133577
> *Very good show ,      great atmosphere
> *


Which one?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Jan 30 2007, 08:49 PM~7133727
> *Which one?
> *



Nitelife ovcourse


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 07:58 PM~7133825
> *Nitelife  ovcourse
> *


Oh thanks.. Are you going to go this year?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Jan 30 2007, 09:24 PM~7134116
> *Oh thanks.. Are you going to go this year?
> *


I'll be there


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 30 2007, 08:27 PM~7134136
> *I'll be there
> *


Cool, See you there!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

and of course your boys will be in the house


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> and of course your boys will be in the house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## creeps (Oct 11, 2006)

AIN'T STOPPING "u" NOW!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creeps_@Feb 2 2007, 01:04 PM~7158404
> *
> 
> AIN'T STOPPING "u" NOW!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> and of course your boys will be in the house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

Good show last year. Getting better every year.


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

whats up i took 1st in full custom elcos but didnt stay for the awards do thay send them out


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

NITE LIFE THE MAJESTICS WOULD LIKE YOU TO ATTEND AND THE REST OF THE 805 CLUBS TO ATTEND OUR PICNIC FEB. 25TH IN OXNARD. HERE IS THE FLYER.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Dec 28 2006, 08:27 PM~6849228
> *just wanted to post this up for the homeboyz from NITELIFE C.C. there going to be having there show on the 3rd of june in santa barbra more info to come  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

BLACK SUNDAY AND EL AMO WILL BE REPRESENTING FOR PREMIER C.C


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

THE LOYALTY ONES will be there to rep the 805


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

this show is the same day as lrm san diego huh


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 3 2007, 01:48 AM~7395689
> *this show is the same day as lrm san diego huh
> *


Yeah it is... Hopefully we still get a good crowd..


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey Danny, or lowrider-babe

Post hotel info... will be in tha' house fo' sho!


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Ill talk to my dad and get the info on here asap.


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Motel Information:

Motel 6- (805) 687-5400
On State St.
*Less than a mile away from show
As of Today 20 or so rooms available for June 2.

So I'd recommend to call and reserve a room asap.


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

im there


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 3 2007, 02:48 AM~7395689
> *this show is the same day as lrm san diego huh
> *


*Even better. I will be in the city of Santa Barbara with our homies Danny & Auggie from NITELIFE CC so save our spots. Lowridergirl please ask your Dad to call me. Thanks Mija.*


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

LIMITED CC WILL BE THERE WITH ONE HOPPER AND ALSO THE HOMIE BIMBO FOM SANTA MARIA WILL BE THERE WITH HIS LINCOLN TOWN CAR TO BUMPER CHECK ALL DAY LIKE WE DOO YOU KNOOOW


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Mar 31 2007, 08:08 PM~7592704
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT'S-UP DANNY,
I SEE YOUR SHOWS ARE STILL GOING GOOD!!
(DANNY FROM COLUMBIA SHIPPING)


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

very good show BIG UP'S TO BIG JUAN AND BENNY., DANNY , AUGIE STILL PUTTIN DOWN FOR THE CITY OF SANTA BARBARA :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

See you soon!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Chicanawear (Apr 17, 2007)

Does anyone know how to reach Danny from Nite Life? I am looking for vendor information....
Thank you!!
Chicana Wear


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chicanawear_@Apr 25 2007, 10:40 AM~7770646
> *Does anyone know how to reach Danny from Nite Life?  I am looking for vendor information....
> Thank you!!
> Chicana Wear
> *


PM me any questions you have. Dannys my dad...ill let him know.


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

ONE MORE MONTH!!!!!!!


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

whats up with the flyers, i need some


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@May 6 2007, 07:25 PM~7847108
> *whats up with the flyers, i need some
> *


have you got them yet?


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

How can i get some pre-reg forms :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 10 2007, 06:59 PM~7878298
> *How  can i get some pre-reg forms :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 8 2007, 11:34 PM~7864068
> *have you got them yet?
> *


got em :biggrin:


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

we will be there!!!!


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

we are going to be there as well.....


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

goodtimes cc will be there


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

2 more weeks!!!!!!!
See you guys soon!
If anyone has questions...let me know!


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>will be representing!!</span>*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 23 2007, 08:24 PM~7966428
> *2 more weeks!!!!!!!
> See you guys soon!
> If anyone has questions...let me know!
> *


I got questions...I got questions...I got questionssssssssssssssssss.....


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

New Crowd will be there with some cars :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Goodtimes East Los will be there.. My car is already there


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

cleaning the bucket as we speak!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jun 1 2007, 12:33 PM~8023402
> *cleaning the bucket as we speak!!!! :biggrin:
> *











coming after you :machinegun:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2007, 05:52 PM~8011013
> *I got questions...I got questions...I got questionssssssssssssssssss.....
> *


What are they?


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

D&J HYDRAULICS READY WILL BE







THERE EARLY


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

*Here are some pix from the move in tonight....more soon...*












http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f381/lowridergirl805/******-1.jpg


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

damn looks like it's gonna be a good show...wish i could go.  :tears:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

just want to say thanks to nitelife carclub, had a goodtime. really good show homies


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

POST SOME FOTOS


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Jun 3 2007, 09:47 PM~8035792
> *just want to say thanks to nitelife carclub, had a goodtime. really good show homies
> *


FROM US GOOD TIMERS THANKS FOR A GOOD SHOW


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@Jun 3 2007, 09:56 PM~8035888
> *FROM US GOOD TIMERS THANKS FOR A GOOD SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

some hop pic


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 3 2007, 10:06 PM~8036340
> *some hop pic
> *


I have all of them in video.. will post tomorrow and over 200 pics :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@Jun 3 2007, 08:57 PM~8035894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love it


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

REALLY GOOD SHOW IT WAS TIGHT AND THANKS FOR THE HOP PAY OFF. D&J HYDRULICS WAS REPRESENTING WILL SEE YOU GUYS NEXT SHOW GOOD SHOW NITE LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I had a great time and the show was bad ass...lots of quality cars...lots of gente, vendros, music, and the hop was cool......props to Danny, Augie, and the rest of the Nite Life crew and also a big thanks to Danny, Jose and the rest of the guys from Premier....I'll post some pics soon...and remember.....keep an eye out for Impalas Magazine, this show will be featured in the premier issue....I also want to thank everyone that stopped by the Impalas Streetwear booth.... :biggrin:....see you all at next years show on June 1st....


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*CLASS ACT. ALL THE WAY!!! GREAT SHOW , ATMOSPERE, AND GENTE 
PREMIER CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES*


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

great show


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Thanks to all the clubs who came out yesterday and showed us love!!!
Hopefully you had a goodtime!!!
Theres a lot of pix from the show that ill post..but for now i only have a few!!!
These are from the move in the night before...


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

GOOD SHOW!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

If you missed the Nite Life show in Santa Barbara, you missed a great show. It was off the hook. They opened up more of the fairgrounds for the show. Tierra and Rocky Padilla had a tight show. If you're into hops, they had a car do 96 inches. 

Everybody have a great day.
Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Smokes (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 4 2007, 12:02 PM~8039133
> *I had a great time and the show was bad ass...lots of quality cars...lots of gente, vendros, music, and the hop was cool......props to Danny, Augie, and the rest of the Nite Life crew and also a big thanks to Danny, Jose and the rest of the guys from Premier....I'll post some pics soon...and remember.....keep an eye out for Impalas Magazine, this show will be featured in the premier issue....I also want to thank everyone that stopped by the Impalas Streetwear booth.... :biggrin:....see you all at next years show on June 1st....
> *


Hey Homie make sure to publish the pictures of us 'Boulevards' out. All the members are looking foward to get each an issue. We've also been spreading the word out to look for you guys in like late November early December. So we'll be waiting. Thanks for the love.

As for the show. Words aren't enoguh great show, great cars, great girls  We'll be waiting for next year.


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

wheres the pics, i was to busy that day to take any


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: DANNY & AUGIE & DA REST OF DA NITE LIFE C.C. IT SEEMS LIKE ALL DA FARAWAY SHOWS ARE DA BEST ONES!! AND YUR GUYZ SHOW WAS DA SHIT!!! WHO EVER MISSED THIS SHOW, MISSED A GOOD 1!! HEY GUYZ THANKS 4 WORKING WITH US & DA HOSPITALITY U VATOS ARE FIRME!!! MUCH LOVE RESPECT...EL ADAM FROM "DA TOGETHER FAMILIA" SEE U GUYZ NEXT YEAR!!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Here are some pics i took
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=342919


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

uffin: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Smokes_@Jun 5 2007, 11:46 AM~8045595
> *Hey Homie make sure to publish the pictures of us 'Boulevards' out. All the members are looking foward to get each an issue. We've also been spreading the word out to look for you guys in like late November early December. So we'll be waiting. Thanks for the love.
> 
> As for the show. Words aren't enoguh great show, great cars, great girls  We'll be waiting for next year.
> *


thanks a lot for the support smokes and you can count on it being in there, I'll post up the pic on here soon homie.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin: just posted up some pics from the show....hope you all enjoy

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=343576


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: 


























:0  :nicoderm:


----------

